# How long does 'calling' last????



## Karm (Jul 3, 2005)

Message deleted. Seems I am totally irresponsible. I apologise profoundly.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Please do not breed her. Take her to the vet ASAP and get her spayed. There are no good reasons to breed a DSH, period.

As for your question, she will call as long as she is in heat, and possibly in between heats. SHe will also become a nightmare to deal with and be constantly trying to get out. AT 8 months she is quite capable at getting pregnant, but still much to young to have a healthy litter (she is still a baby herself!)

I would think if you were going to responsibly breed a cat, you would have researched a bit more and would know the answers to these questions already. :?


----------

